# When can i take puppy outside?



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

She is 10 weeks now and just recieved her second vaccination yesterday vet says i have to wait a week but i want to take her outside as i dont want her to be scared can i start putting in the garden now yet to potty train? i live in rented accomadation not sure if any dogs where in the garden before thats what im worried about!

thanks


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

They should be OK in the garden, and we usually wait 5 days after 2nd vaccination for starting to take out with no harm


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

one vet told me 2 weeks and another vet in the same practice told me 1 week after the second jab??????? Cassie is 15 weeks old now and wants OUT!


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

hilary bradshaw said:


> one vet told me 2 weeks and another vet in the same practice told me 1 week after the second jab??????? Cassie is 15 weeks old now and wants OUT!


Ours have always had jabs at 8 weeks, 10 weeks and out by 11 weeks old.

I'd defo take Cassie out as 15 weeks has missed a lot of socilisation time


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

well she had hers at 7 weeks and then 10 weeks and she cn go out next thurs im very careful with her and that she need go out as she is sooo hyper and its nice and sunny and shes cooped up in the kitchen do think she will be alrite then in 4 days i know alot of people who let them out at 5 weeks in the garden and that


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Ours have been in our garden from 8 weeks old and they were going into the breeders garden before that


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

i think im just worried as i wipe my other dogs paws before he comes in from walks incase she gets anything from him! i dont know whats been in the garden before im just a worrier i mite take her outside tommorow then


----------



## MichelleA (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry about resurrecting an old thread ,we have a new puppy,am I right in thinking that we can take him out as long as we don't put him to the floor thanks in advance


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

MichelleA said:


> Sorry about resurrecting an old thread ,we have a new puppy,am I right in thinking that we can take him out as long as we don't put him to the floor thanks in advance


yes, carrying them around in the outside world is fantastic socialisation, before vaccinations are completed. If you have friends who have vaccinated dogs, the puppy can also interact with these dogs in a secure garden.


----------

